# New Original Song: Satellite by Chris Pritty



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi guys - Here is a tune I just recorded on the weekend. I'm on vacation and actually had some time to sit down and get this done. I'm the writer and I preformed all the instruments, vocals and drum programming. I also recorded and mastered it to my limited ability (LOL). I used a Gibson LP and LTD Viper for the guitar tracks and a Podxt for the tones. Thanks for listening : )

https://soundcloud.com/chris_pritty/satellite-mastered


----------

